# Rash on belly by privates.



## MissInsantity

hope I added my pix right...

ok so for about a year, my dog has had this rash that comes and goes, I didn't want to panic as it does go away usually after a week of me putting zinc on it... I believe it is from him peeing on hisself when he is rushed or excited. plus he is a male, and pees like a female which I am sure plays a part in his pee, even going as far as his front paws LOL. Anywho when we went to the vet last, he didn't have the rash, it has been gone for a few months and now just came back, I do have an apt. for the vet soon, but was wondering if anyone has experienced or seen this type of rash in the dogs private area. It doesn't seem to bother him, then again he is always licking that area here and there, so its hard to tell what he is licking sometimes, but he does everything else normally. But I use zinc oxide cream, was wondering if anyone else has done something else? I don't notice any change like with weather, or eating or anything like allergies that causes the rash to come.. it just comes whenever.

my dog is boxer/bulldog


----------



## Martiniz

It could be that your dog is not getting enough zinc in his diet which can lead to skin problems. Maybe try changing his diet with a food more high in zinc? What brand of food do you feed him?


----------



## MissInsantity

He is on Orijen food, and the vet said that was a good choice for him.


----------



## mustlovedogs123

Looks alot like the rash my dog gets that seems to get worse in fall and winter and not bad at in the summer months! I put Bag Balm on his and it is cleared up within a day or 2. Is he an inside dog? I find if I Keep Rigz in the house unless he has to pee is stays managable!


----------



## mustlovedogs123

Here is a pic of Rigz's Rash! It is obviously much worse.


----------



## MissInsantity

hey so i went to the vet today, as he needed his shots, and yours is in the grone area as mine is infront of his genitals, so the vet looked, as she thought i ment the grone area at first-which she said is usually due to allergies. So when she saw it she noticed it was seriously inflammed, which then she said she believes it is a yeast infection, also his paws i also notice gets red inbetween. So i have topical medication and he has to wear a cone for a week as not to pester the area and paws and lick the cream off LOL. haha he does not like the cone poor things.


----------



## ptoot

A topical cream for a yeast infection??? What kind and does it work well??? I too have a yeast infection afflicted dog


----------



## MissInsantity

Well a few things i learned.. yeast infections are caused due to what they eat usually, can happen by genitals, ears and paws, mine was the stomach and paws. your dog needs to wear a cone, so they dont lick the area with cream and even without as it will just keep transferring back and forth from infected areas.

the Vet gave us Panolog. Need to get it from a vet, not at a animal store.

Second stuff i have been researching is yeast can develop from grains/starches and sugars... my dog has had it on and off since we got him at 2 yrs old... We feed him orijen which does have soem potato, but the treats and my oatmeal shampoo is the worse and may have contributed to it.. 

So need to find foods with limited or none of the above and treats. You can also shampoo with an anti fungal shampoo, and then do a lemon/or vinegar with water spray ( i think one cup(lemon/vinegar to one galleon of water) and spray on the area as a leave in treatment. But so far i do this medication for a week, then i am going to keep on this program of cleaning and diet.

Hope that helps..


----------



## MissInsantity

oh also, if your dog has it really bad like weekly (mine would go a couple of months without getting it), they may treat it with oral medication, but they try not to unless they have to


----------

